# War Trains - Combat Strategies



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

neat video on the history or trains during the wars....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very interesting video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> Very interesting video. Thanks for posting.


_Thanks. I figures they guy's that like the military car would like it.
Did you notice the disconnect cars being used for ballast ?_


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That was fun to learn about. I had no idea about the WWI trains in France and Russia. Pretty cool.


----------

